# Moving to FreeBSD. Question in regard to Apple ITouch



## methos526 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi, 

I have been using Linux/Unix as a secondary operating system (primary being Windows or Mac) for many years. Recently, I have become very interested in FreeBSD, and have been using it quite extensively in a VM. I am in the process of selling my Macbook to make way for a new Desktop, which I would like to run FreeBSD exclusively. 

However, I have one sticking point that is making me think I will have to dual boot the OS with windows. I would like to avoid this if possible. The problem is that I use an Apple iTouch as a music player. I need to be able to sync music, podcasts, audiobooks, etc. with some program. After researching this, it appears that this is possible with pretty much any device other than an iTouch/iPhone due to encryption on the device. Is this correct?

What software for FreeBSD can I use to replace iTunes to get this functionality. If it is possible I would love to here how, because this is the only thing preventing me from making a full switch to FreeBSD.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 24, 2009)

methos526 said:
			
		

> However, I have one sticking point that is making me think I will have to dual boot the OS with windows. I would like to avoid this if possible. The problem is that I use an Apple iTouch as a music player. I need to be able to sync music, podcasts, audiobooks, etc. with some program. After researching this, it appears that this is possible with pretty much any device other than an iTouch/iPhone due to encryption on the device. Is this correct?



First, there's no such thing as an "iTouch".  Doesn't exist.  Don't know why people keep using this made up term.  

Second, you should be able to use Amarok 2 to sync music to an iPod Touch or an iPhone.  It's also a very nice music library app, music player, and can stream music from various Internet services.  There's even integration with a couple of online music stores.

There's also a gtkpod app.  And a couple of other iPod tools in the ports tree.  You can search for "ipod" on FreshPorts to see what's available.


----------



## methos526 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Do you know if Amarok will work with 'Ipod Tocuh'  devices that are not jailbroken? This appears to say that it needs to be jailbroken, I am wondering if this information is outdated:

http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod#iPod_Touch_and_iPhone


----------



## phoenix (Jul 24, 2009)

That I couldn't tell you, as I have not had an iPod since the original "gumstick" Shuffle.  You'll have to do searches on the Amarok site, the gtkpod site, etc.

All of my music players/phones are accessible as standard USB storage devices, no special sync software required.


----------



## macbias (Jul 30, 2009)

gtkpod can sync / manage music library well and amarok and rhythmbox can connect and play music off it fine, but you need to do some work i think if the ipod is formatted with hfs+ and not msdosfs.

google you can find a project for hfs+ support on freebsd if that's the case. i haven't tried it - mine was msdosfs till recently, and haven't used it yet.


----------



## Voltar (Jul 30, 2009)

Both the iPhone and iPod Touch are not native USB mass storage devices. I believe there is preliminary support for them in gtkpod/Amarok, but it requires a jailbroken device or some type of wireless syncing the last time I checked (which was awhile ago).


----------



## varnie (Jul 30, 2009)

using gtkpod on FreeBSD box you'll be able to sync music on your ipod device, but as for photos/etc i am sorry but it is a big NO. correct me if i am mistaken.

moreover, there are several possible problems with new ipods models because of Apple's matters. for example, to be able to sync music on my ipod nano 4G i have had to calculate correct checksum value and write this information directly on my ipod in specific file. without that checksum value my ipod nano 4g didn't recognize synced music in it. (it showed that XXX MB used by unknown data and i've been not able to play synced music).
if you need instructions regarding to solving this issue please let me know. i'll try to help you.

all the best.


----------



## kano (Jul 30, 2009)

As of Firmware 3.0.x, you can no longer use anything besides iTunes to sync iPhone/iPod Touch. They totally changed the database format, and while the the music is copied to the device-- the iPod application will not read anything but the new db's. 

I've tried the old 2.x fix to get it to work, but it's useless until someone reverse engineers the new database.

If you stick to the 2.x firmware, it will still work with a couple tweaks after jailbreaking it. I believe 2.x is the default with the Touch, and Apple is charging $$$ to upgrade.

iPhone users are SOL for now unless they revert to 2.x 
I've been forced to use the GFs laptop that dual-boots Vista just to occasionally sync music.

As for photos, you just copy them to your device using a file manager. Nothing special required once it's mounted via sshfs.


----------

